# Few more pics of my Emma



## kam78

Words can never describe my love for her...... My precious angel

:dust:
Emma Gail
8.7 OZ 6in long
Mar 25, 2011

Born Sleeping..........
 



Attached Files:







Meredith, Kelly 1549 March 25, 2011 GA 19+3 002.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 228









Meredith, Kelly 1549 March 25, 2011 GA 19+3 011.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 328









Meredith, Kelly 1549 March 25, 2011 GA 19+3 012.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 284


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
She is beautiful!!! You are right I have nothing in me to describe how much I miss my Baby Ava :cry:
I am so so deeply sorry for your loss. My god when will this pain end? :cry::cry: Emma Gail may she rest in peace, maybe her and Ava are playing right now :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lotusbaby

:( I'm so sorry for your loss
Lots of hugs and positive thoughts sent your way.


----------



## kam78

Thanks Girls!

Yes, I would love to imagine Emma & Ava playing & giggling together .... God, I miss her...

I sometimes wonder, what did I do so bad? Am I being punished? If God knew I wouldn't be able to keep her, why did he let me concieve her?? Lots of questions... This is a nightmare I keep praying I wake from ... 

Everyone keeps saying... "dont loose your faith"... Well, when something like this happens, how can I not? I'm am soooo trying ... I do not like this new person I am becoming .... : ((


----------



## satine51

She is such a gorgeous little angel. xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

kam78 said:


> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Yes, I would love to imagine Emma & Ava playing & giggling together .... God, I miss her...
> 
> I sometimes wonder, what did I do so bad? Am I being punished? If God knew I wouldn't be able to keep her, why did he let me concieve her?? Lots of questions... This is a nightmare I keep praying I wake from ...
> 
> Everyone keeps saying... "dont loose your faith"... Well, when something like this happens, how can I not? I'm am soooo trying ... I do not like this new person I am becoming .... : ((

For the first week all I did was go through this. I have 3 healthy boys 20,17 and 11 so why did this happen with my fourth? I was 20 23 and 30 when I had my kids now I am 40 so I blamed myself for not knowing the risks for my age :cry: This pregnancy was a total accident , we were done and never in a million years did I think I would get pregnant at 40 and with a girl! :cry: So was it my fault cause I was 40 I don't know, I did everything right but now I sit her completely empty, then the anger came , now I just cry on and off all day.
When I say a piece of my being is gone I am not exaggerating , I am a different person. I have lost hope and when you loose hope you become less of a person. I barley go out cause every time I do all i do is cry. I am just broken and I don't know how at this moment to fix myself. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## SassyLou

kam78 said:


> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Yes, I would love to imagine Emma & Ava playing & giggling together .... God, I miss her...
> 
> I sometimes wonder, what did I do so bad? Am I being punished? If God knew I wouldn't be able to keep her, why did he let me concieve her?? Lots of questions... This is a nightmare I keep praying I wake from ...
> 
> Everyone keeps saying... "dont loose your faith"... Well, when something like this happens, how can I not? I'm am soooo trying ... I do not like this new person I am becoming .... : ((

She is beautiful hun.

You haven't done anything wrong or bad :hugs:

My 10 year old asked why God had taken Archie. I told him that throughout our lifetime we try to be the best we can, our main goal should be to be as perfect in Gods eyes as we can be. However, Archie was already perfect so God needed him to go and be an Angel.

A friend who's a midwife told me a story of an asian woman she looked after who's baby was stillborn this woman told her that her belief was that those babies who don't make it into this life are so pure they don't need to prove themselves to get to that better place.

I suppose they're similar beliefs really.

I know at this time nothing anyone says helps, its just all too painful. But just thought I'd share them with you.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

SassyLou said:


> kam78 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Yes, I would love to imagine Emma & Ava playing & giggling together .... God, I miss her...
> 
> I sometimes wonder, what did I do so bad? Am I being punished? If God knew I wouldn't be able to keep her, why did he let me concieve her?? Lots of questions... This is a nightmare I keep praying I wake from ...
> 
> Everyone keeps saying... "dont loose your faith"... Well, when something like this happens, how can I not? I'm am soooo trying ... I do not like this new person I am becoming .... : ((
> 
> She is beautiful hun.
> 
> You haven't done anything wrong or bad :hugs:
> 
> My 10 year old asked why God had taken Archie. I told him that throughout our lifetime we try to be the best we can, our main goal should be to be as perfect in Gods eyes as we can be. However, Archie was already perfect so God needed him to go and be an Angel.
> 
> A friend who's a midwife told me a story of an asian woman she looked after who's baby was stillborn this woman told her that her belief was that those babies who don't make it into this life are so pure they don't need to prove themselves to get to that better place.
> 
> I suppose they're similar beliefs really.
> 
> I know at this time nothing anyone says helps, its just all too painful. But just thought I'd share them with you.
> 
> Love Sarah xxxClick to expand...

That was beautiful, thank you for that :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kam78

You girls are the best! Never would I have thought I'd recieve more love & support from complete strangers who just so happen to be walking this same unfortunate path as I....

I find such peace in your words & kindness!!

I have heard that a lot, that our babies was too perfect for this ole world, just hasn't sank in yet, I'm still being very selfish I guess... Most of the day I do fine, ecspecially once my older children get home from school, my saving grace.... I hold myself together for them... but during the day I can't even function mostly... I have never cleaned, done laundry, or even rearrange furniture so much in my life... I helps me.... 

You all beautiful strong women have a blessed afternoon ... XOXO


----------



## ems1

Beautiful girl. Sorry for your loss. x


----------



## SassyLou

kam78 said:


> You girls are the best! Never would I have thought I'd recieve more love & support from complete strangers who just so happen to be walking this same unfortunate path as I....
> 
> I find such peace in your words & kindness!!
> 
> I have heard that a lot, that our babies was too perfect for this ole world, just hasn't sank in yet, I'm still being very selfish I guess... Most of the day I do fine, ecspecially once my older children get home from school, my saving grace.... I hold myself together for them... but during the day I can't even function mostly... I have never cleaned, done laundry, or even rearrange furniture so much in my life... I helps me....
> 
> You all beautiful strong women have a blessed afternoon ... XOXO

It hasn't really sunk in with me either, but I thought I'd share it with you. Must admit though it did seem to comfort my 10 year old.

xxx


----------



## nicki01

She is gorgeous. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBoyle

She is stunning sweetheart xxx


----------



## MrsWez

She is so precious. I love her little toes. It brings me peace to see her. It makes me wish I had pictures of my daughter, Avalon to share. I hope all our angel babies know how missed and loved they are. :hugs:


----------



## jmbbf

kam, emma is perfect, look how long she is and her little feet. just perfect.
you haven't done anything wrong nor do you deserve to be punished, none of us have.
i always knew our angels were too good for this earth but what sassy has said made me feel a bit better, that they are too pure and had nothing to prove to be going where they are.
they're not in a better place but i like to believe they are happy and carefree and all playing together in paradise.
God Bless to all our angels massive massive floaty :kiss: up above to emma and our angels and huge :hugs: for all us angel mummies xx


----------



## Siyren

so sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## SassyLou

jmbbf said:


> kam, emma is perfect, look how long she is and her little feet. just perfect.
> you haven't done anything wrong nor do you deserve to be punished, none of us have.
> i always knew our angels were too good for this earth but what sassy has said made me feel a bit better, that they are too pure and had nothing to prove to be going where they are.
> they're not in a better place but i like to believe they are happy and carefree and all playing together in paradise.
> God Bless to all our angels massive massive floaty :kiss: up above to emma and our angels and huge :hugs: for all us angel mummies xx

I'm glad what I'd written made you feel a little better. 

Like you I don't particularly go with the 'they're in a better place' and could have gladly throttled the people who were stupid enough to say it to me. The best place for Archie would have been to carry on growing in me, to then be born into our lovely family and to have a great life with his parents and fantastic brothers. However like you I do think he's in heaven playing with the other Angels and being looked after by my wonderful dad. 

xxx


----------



## wish2bmum

I'm so sorry for oyur loss :( She truely is beautiful, rip in peace little one. Buddy and all the angels will take care of you xxxx


----------



## kam78

Thanks girls!!! &#9829;

Yes, The thought that helps me the most is, Emma is playing with all the other angels & also visiting friends & family that has passed on... And when I don't dream of her, I think its ok cuz she must be busy visiting someone else who needed her more that night... &#9829;


----------



## Andypanda6570

kam78 said:


> Thanks girls!!!
> 
> Yes, The thought that helps me the most is, Emma is playing with all the other angels & also visiting friends & family that has passed on... And when I don't dream of her, I think its ok cuz she must be busy visiting someone else who needed her more that night...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

She is beautiful, I'm so sorry for your loss :( fly high baby Emma


----------



## NickyT75

She is truly beautiful hunni :hugs:

I just wanted to leave :hug: for all of you ladies whose pain is still so raw. its so unfair & I wish I had the words to take away some of your pain :(

its coming up to 3yrs since I lost Sophie & when it happened I didnt think id ever be "me" again either but they say time is a great healer & it is true :flower: you will always be sad but in time you will learn to cope & the pain will get less :hugs:

Rest in peace all our beautiful little angels :angel: xxx


----------



## kam78

NickyT75.. Thank you so much for your words & guidance.... That helped a LOT ... : )


----------



## Semanthia

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deethehippy

Emma is very beautiful - i am so so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

You did nothing wrong and there are no reasons. I don't know what to say to you hun that can help but i hope the future is brighter for you :hugs:


----------



## JPARR01

Beautiful and precious girl. Very sorry for your loss. xx God bless hun!


----------



## kam78

Thank you all... I think she's kind of pretty too ... : )) Hee hee hee ...

Love & miss my lil Emma Gail&#9829;


----------



## bathbabe

:hugs:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

kam78 said:


> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Yes, I would love to imagine Emma & Ava playing & giggling together .... God, I miss her...
> 
> I sometimes wonder, what did I do so bad? Am I being punished? If God knew I wouldn't be able to keep her, why did he let me concieve her?? Lots of questions... This is a nightmare I keep praying I wake from ...
> 
> Everyone keeps saying... "dont loose your faith"... Well, when something like this happens, how can I not? I'm am soooo trying ... I do not like this new person I am becoming .... : ((

I am sorry for your loss. She is so gorgeous. So perfect.
I like to beleive god doesnt punish us. He doesnt allow us to conceive and loss out of punishment. I like to beleive he wants angels with him to watch over us and a way to do that is to have us loose our babies to angels. I take each of my loss as a positive. It took me a long time to come to grips with it and to terms with the fact that I did nothing wrong but god wanted angels with him so he had to make them within us. 
:hugs:


----------



## PJ32

So sorry for you loss, :hug:


----------



## xSamanthax

She is a gorgeous little angel, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## annmc30

:hugs: what a beautiful little girl sorry for your loss hun i lost my little girl natalie anne in july 2010 at 16wks she had turners syndrome :hugs:


----------



## babesx3

:hugs::hugs: shes so beautiful :kiss:


----------



## kam78

Thank you Ladies..... &#9829;

Miss her so bad.... It's been 3 LONG life changing weeks....

I love her so much, long to hold her, kiss her, smell her, rock her, sing to her...

3 Week Angel'versary......


----------



## staceyg

she is just so perfect :hugs:


----------



## AFatKindaThin

:hugs: She is absolutely beautiful! So sorry for your loss x x :cry:


----------



## yazzy

So sorry for your loss x


----------

